# Melafix lets get it Straight!!!



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

*Melafix Good or bad*​
Good?1794.44%Bad?15.56%


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I have used it without any problems many times. I have heard on this forum that it kills fish instantly. LETS PUT THIS TO BED. What are the parameters and conditions it killed your fish in. What did you mix it with. Why did you use it ( what were the symptoms you were treating ). I know it isnt supposed to be used as a cure but as a prevention. 
In the tanks I use it parameters are Nitrate less than 20ppm, Nitrite 0, Ammonia 0, PH 7.6 to 8.2. I dont test hardness anymore as I use unsoftened well water and It has always tested on the very upper reaches of the charts for both GH and KH.I do weekly 50% water changes using prime. If nitrates climb sometimes I do daily 25% water changes. 
This is a 125 gallon tank with 20 Mbuna and About 10 peacocks 200 puonds of lace rock and about 100 pounds of Red flint medium grade sand. The tank is 8 years old and is monthly completely renovated as I like to change things constantly. I run 2 emperor 400 filters and 2 XP3 filters, and on opposite corners 2 penguin 1140 powerheads reverse flow undergravel filter style. I also have a huge bubble wall in the center of the tank.

I have twin tube 36 inch strip lights and I leave them on 12 hours a day.

I have never had a problem with melafix.

What is your tank like and what are your specific parameters and what results have you had. I would especailly like to hear from some of the people who it has killed their fish or had them gasping for air at the surface as I have never had this problem.

Lets find the problem or the reason for problems.

If there is anything else that can help just ask.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i treat my tank with every water change as its more of a preventitive than anything with NO problems whatsoever and have been for some time IMO its a great product to use...all my fish i ues it with are africans...idk if effects vary from CA/SA as i dont own any


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I think melafix is misunderstood.
It is not really effective at treating a full blown illness.
It seems to work better if you catch a bacteria related symptom early and nipped fins or damaged scales from a scuffle.
Maybe the people with bad experiences are expecting too much from a med that isn't capable of helping a fish on its last fin.

I also think it works better with water changes as a supplement before the next dosage.
It is critical that water conditions are excellent when using certain medications since they have been known to compromise oxygen levels and bio-filter.

It also seems to do more damage than good if you overdose.
In this case more doesn't make it more effective, it seems to have adverse effects.
I would say it is good but it is has limitations and directions should be followed when using it.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

smellsfishy1 said:


> ...I also think it works better with water changes as a supplement before the next dosage. It is critical that water conditions are excellent when using certain medications since they have been known to compromise oxygen levels and bio-filter.
> 
> It also seems to do more damage than good if you overdose.
> In this case more doesn't make it more effective, it seems to have adverse effects.
> I would say it is good but it is has limitations and directions should be followed when using it.


bang on advice, IMO. all good precautions, for any med that has potential to affect bacteria. antibacterials are probably the most underestimated medication we dump into a tank. water parameters are a primary concern often overlooked when fighting bacterial/fungal infections.
personally, i try to avoid anything that 'compliments' slime coat, so melafix is not on my shelf.


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

*smellsfishy1*............... hit it right on the nose
It is not really effective at treating a full blown illness. 
It seems to work better if you catch a bacteria related symptom early

People need to pay more attention to their tank, Melifix and water changes if you catch it early.

*Maracyn and Maracyn two*, if you catch it when it's fully blown


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

maracyn for me


----------

